# Summer



## PostModern (5/11/08)

> *Summer Saaz hop pellets. AUS - Crop '08 (AA 4.7%)*
> The Australian hop selection Summer Saaz is an aroma variety grown by Hop Products Australia since 1997.
> Summer Saaz is characterised by balanced, sweet, and fruity hop aromas. Even the untrained nose is quick to detect passionfruit, citrus and melon. It has been noted to be similar in character to the Czech Saaz parent, but without the spicy characteristic
> Origin
> ...


*MOD: *Above added by Lord Raja Goomba I, to allow hop descriptors to appear as the first post.

*MOD: *Original post below

Summer Saaz is a mis-named hop. Whatever it's lineage, given how the finished product tastes, it's a crime imho to call it anything Saaz. Boring and lifeless hop character combined with low alpha. What every brewer's hop fridge doesn't need.


----------



## Batz (6/11/08)

PostModern said:


> Summer Saaz is a mis-named hop. Whatever it's lineage, given how the finished product tastes, it's a crime imho to call it anything Saaz. Boring and lifeless hop character combined with low alpha. What every brewer's hop fridge doesn't need.




Man!
I can't disagree more PM,I did a Pilsner with Summer Saaz @ 20 and 0 and it's a cracker.
Sorry but I love this hop,and for it's flavour as well, to me is far from boring.Oh and I think Saaz is a fair term for it as well.
Perhaps try it again?

Batz


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/11/08)

Batz said:


> Man!
> I can't disagree more PM,I did a Pilsner with Summer Saaz @ 20 and 0 and it's a cracker.
> Sorry but I love this hop,and for it's flavour as well, to me is far from boring.Oh and I think Saaz is a fair term for it as well.
> Perhaps try it again?
> ...


It is a nice hop but it is nothing like a CZ saaz.So I think IMHO it should be called some thing else other than Saaz "what ever", (marketing ploy) we don't have to follow the Euro names to make our hops acceptable for use.We grow some of the best hops in the world and at the moment at a much lesser price.Apples and oranges are not the same nor are the hops.Be happy you can still buy good Aussie hops with out giving an arm or a leg.Get behind the Aussie hop growers and they will plant more of what you want.
GB


----------



## Hargie (6/11/08)

...summer saaz is not bad...bit like a fairly subtle and/or less intense amarillo...you can certainly make it work with the right recipe...dont expect CZ saaz spice/pepper tho'...my intro to Galaxy was the Wig & Pen's Rumpole Pale Ale...Richard made that hop sing like a bird in that one...sensational


----------



## PostModern (10/11/08)

Batz said:


> Man!
> I can't disagree more PM,I did a Pilsner with Summer Saaz @ 20 and 0 and it's a cracker.
> Sorry but I love this hop,and for it's flavour as well, to me is far from boring.Oh and I think Saaz is a fair term for it as well.
> Perhaps try it again?
> ...






Hargie said:


> ...summer saaz is not bad...bit like a fairly subtle and/or less intense amarillo...you can certainly make it work with the right recipe...dont expect CZ saaz spice/pepper tho'...my intro to Galaxy was the Wig & Pen's Rumpole Pale Ale...Richard made that hop sing like a bird in that one...sensational



In light of these comments, I might give it another go. Could have just tried some out of a bad batch. I used 1.5g/l in standard house ale recipe and couldn't taste any hops at all.


----------



## Batz (12/11/08)

I am drinking my Summer Saaz Pilsner now,fantastic beer !
Ok I apologize it's not a real Saaz,but I can taste a little Saaz back there,this is a great Aussie Pilsner.
I'll have a keg at the swap !


Batz


----------



## beers (12/11/08)

Summer Saaz I was really underwhelmed by. I found the bitterness to be not as clean as I like. & the flavour & aroma subtle, & not unpleasant. Slighty Saazish with a little grass & fruitiness. & very Australian (if I can use the term). Interestingly a friend of mine, after 1 sip, gave me back a glass of my 100% Summer Saaz & JW Trad Ale & commented "I don't like POR" 

Galaxy OTOH is one of my new favourites. In your face tropical fruit & similar to Southern Cross & Nelson Sauvin to my tastes.


----------



## Batz (12/11/08)

Perhaps try it in pilsner as it should be.





> Summer Saaz I was really underwhelmed by. I found the bitterness to be not as clean as I like. & the flavour & aroma subtle, & not unpleasant. Slighty Saazish with a little grass & fruitiness. commented "I don't like POR



That much sounds like a Pilsner hop to me,how do you use imported Sazz?
Don't like POR? Needs to drink some well brewed beers.
I love Aussie hops and I love Aussie malts....perhaps it's because of where I was born :icon_cheers: 


Batz


----------



## beers (12/11/08)

Batz said:


> That much sounds like a Pilsner hop to me,how do you use imported Sazz?



Generally at the end but I have used it for bittering in the past. Aswell as front to back in ales too. I find the Summer variety a little more coarse than the imported. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Fents (13/11/08)

made 63L of all millenium apa the other day.

next up will be another apa with millenuim for bittering and summer sazz late.


----------



## therook (13/11/08)

Fents said:


> made 63L of all millenium apa the other day.
> 
> next up will be another apa with millenuim for bittering and summer sazz late.



Any of this heading to Tallarook next week Fents ?

Rook


----------



## Fents (13/11/08)

sure why not! keg of mill on its way to the tulla of rook!


----------



## Fents (4/2/09)

so ive changed my mind on summer saaz. dont like it. guess i was hoping for more of chech saaz taste but was dissapointed.


----------



## BoilerBoy (26/5/09)

Yet to use Galaxy yet, but I have some and Im really looking forward to trying it.

Used "Summer Saaz" in a lager/pilsner with Super Alpha for bittering, the Summer Sazz additions were at 20, 10 and flame out along with WL 833.

Its not a bad beer, just not really that interesting, I don't get any of the flavours some have suggested, certainly noy citrusy, or even spicy like Czech Sazz, at a blind tasting I would have guessed it was "Nugget".

Not bad as I said above , but when there are so many other hop options I wouldn't use it again.

As previously noted in this thread, probably 'Summer Saaz" is a poor name choice I would suggest "Nugget Lovechild" would be more accurate.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## DUANNE (8/11/11)

after trying a two birds golden ale the other day im now interested in the summer hop variety. i absolutly loved the slightly apricot like finish so was hoping some one might know if these are availble to home brewers yet. i would love to try them in an american wheat.


*Summer*
Summer is a unique seedless aroma hop developed and grown in Australia. Summer provides distinctive light apricot and melon fruit notes nicely balanced by a background hop character which can be used to great effect in many beer styles.

Being low in alpha acid, brewers can be very flexible with their dosing when using this hop for flavour and aroma


----------



## beachy (9/11/11)

Pretty sure it is the same as Summer Saaz stocked by Craftbrewer and they have just dropped the Saaz from the name.


----------



## stef (9/11/11)

I'm planning on using them in my next brew. my LHBS has them (thanks Nige :beer: ). I really like the sound of the flavour profile, though i've also noticed that there are quite a few who didnt seem to like them much...


----------



## barls (9/11/11)

if its the same as summer saaz, its a good building block hop. alright on its own but great when put with something similar to bulk it out.


----------



## DUANNE (9/11/11)

thanks guys. looks like i might order some of those flowers from nige. the two birds beer used motueka as well as summer so may even try a combo of the two, or maybe do a simple smash first and see what is what.


----------



## Not For Horses (30/12/13)

Love me a good grave dig. Body's still warm on this one though...

I've got a few of these hops kicking about and would really appreciate any feedback people have that have used them. In particular, any combos that do or don't go well together.


----------



## Beersuit (30/12/13)

I made an American wheat with centennial and summer. Turned out a cracker of a beer. Planing a kolsch with all summer next brew day. 
I really like this hop for its light spicy character. Dry hopping with it tends to bring out the fruit a bit more. Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Not For Horses (26/2/14)

Ok so I've been using this hop a fair bit lately (maybe 6 or so beers) in combination with Citra, galaxy, Ella, cascade and motueka to name a few.
I've been struggling to see what it brings to the table so I've just done an all summer pale ale to about 32 IBU with additions at 20 5 0 and dry hop. Total of 10 g/L.
I can't help but feel a little underwhelmed. 
It's got a nice smooth bitterness but flavour and aroma are pretty low.
The flavour is kinda watermelony and I get a hint of citrus aroma. But it's rather a small hint.


----------



## stakka82 (26/2/14)

So 200g in a 20l batch and you're underwhelmed?? Wow.

Don't know what quantities bridge rd use, but there is quite a good whack of aroma/flavour in their summer pale ale.


----------



## HBHB (27/2/14)

I've used Summer in a number of Pale Ales, an IPA and a couple of Saison's. 

At 2 g/ L it will bring up that fresh cut melon character and a little stonefruit/apricot combo. Doesn't really suit a lot of really dry finishing beers IMHO. But if there's enough malt body with a slight residual sweetness for a big load of hops, it can really pop.

That said, i have found it quite pleasant at 2g/L in AG Saisons with the funk, a bit of fruitiness is still quite pleasant and accentuated nicely with the fruity malt notes of 120L or Briess Extra Special Malt in the grain bill.

It's worth playing with a bit more. I think SAAZ is more of a breed reference than an indication of flavour.

Martin


----------



## menoetes (6/11/14)

I wish I had read this post before using Summer for the first time in a summer blonde today. I dropped just under 1g/l @ 35, 25 & 10 minutes and from what you gents are saying, I might not have been heavy-handed enough. Maybe I'll just dry hop it with the 30g of Summer I have left and hope for the best...


----------



## pajs (9/12/14)

Wonder how Summer might pair with Maris Otter?


----------



## black_labb (9/12/14)

I made a very nice amber ale using summer, but most other beers I've used it in didn't seem to add much. I'd agree with the suggetion that it works well with a decent malt base.


----------



## AJ80 (9/12/14)

pajs said:


> Wonder how Summer might pair with Maris Otter?


It pairs very very well. I've had success with a simple blonde grist of 85% Maris otter and 15% wheat with all summer. Mashed low for a dry finish and then went heavy on the dry hop (2.5g/litre) with us-05 as the yeast. Had an amazing honeydew melon flavour and aroma from the summer hops.


----------



## mckenry (6/6/15)

Hmmmmm. Just used Summer at slightly >2g/L for an all Australian IPA. Underwhelmed. Nothing there really. Its a nice beer, beautifully balanced and if you were told it was an APA you'd believe it. Scarily, 7% alc is hidden. I wanted an IPA though, hence the 2g/L
I read how Summer comes into itself as a dry hop. I didnt get that at all.
Bit of a let down really. Its nice, but not a genuine dry hop champion.


----------



## Bribie G (6/6/15)

Summer is now used by Cascade for their reduced strength new incarnation of Premium Lager. Haven't tried it yet as I'm miffed that their original Premium was not only 5% but finished with Hersbrucker. It was a fair drop that could hold its head up against a good Euro.

A stubby or two of the new Premium might give a clue about what flavours it imparts.


----------



## fungrel (9/6/16)

pajs said:


> Wonder how Summer might pair with Maris Otter?


Absolutely fantastic. It is THE hop to match with rye.


----------



## Mardoo (9/6/16)

What timing of additions did you use?


----------



## TheWiggman (9/6/16)

Copy-pasted from here:

I recently made a brew with 4kg of JW pale and 200g Redback. I've never used Summer before and similarly, went 100% to see what the hops were all about. I can't remember the exact details but went -

15g at 60 min
25g at whirlpool
25g in cube
35g dry hopped

Mangrove Jack's M44 sprinkled for my first successful APA with dry yeast ever. Got to 1.008 I think, around 5% ABV.
It's been 3 weeks in the keg and I cracked it yesterday. Very full-flavoured beer with a lot of malt and hops going on. The Redback adds a slightly amber hue which genuinely is pleasant to look at. There's a lot going on hop-wise, and it's more bitter than I thought it would be. Not getting a heap of melon like I expected, but the interesting... tangerine? flavour from the Redback is playing with the melon to make for a very interesting beer. Not my favourite, but I think would be well received by APA fans. It's like there's a bit of a fruit salad happening, mixing blue and yellow to make green. The pairing seems to work.

Regarding the hops, my impression is the later the better. I was expecting a light impact so went a little heavy (I call 100g in a pale ale getting heavy). Next time I would bitter with something else (or forgo it to a late addition), focus on the cube hopping with no late additions and dry hop to the same levels


----------

